# Beginner needing some experience, Marcgravia Red Umbellata



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Hello world, I am looking for people's 2cents on how to start this guy correctly, again. This is my second attempt so bare with me.







Originally I had a really good start and the cutting was noticeable healthy(May5th). For the first week I kept the cutting in the container per advice from the wonderful seller. I knowticed the roots looked ready to grow.








2nd week: I moved the cutting from the container to the base of my background and the plant was growing roots onto the ABG substrate but the leafs were possibly dulling in the red color.








3rd week: Moved the cutting up to a wet branch so the cutting could get more light and not dry out..






that branch is wayy to wet and water damaged the leaves. Right about the end of the 3rd week is when the damage happened and I removed the cutting from the wet branch and put back in the original container. The damaged leafs started to mold and were easily removed.

Week 4.5: No new mold but the roots don't look like they are growing (seems dry) so I put the cutting back in original spot it since it seemed to do well there. Hoping it grows roots and does not get water damage.







Any thoughts?


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

By no means would I say I'm experienced with marcgravia, as I've murdered my fair share of it. I will share some of my observations, since I was finally able to get a few species to take hold and start growing. First off, I toss all my new plants into a clear, sealed Sterilite bin lined with moist sphagnum moss. I almost never water it (maybe twice a month). I just set potted plants in the bin to establish themselves and anything unpotted gets set directly on the sphagnum moss. This lets me take cuttings to use when planting my vivs, so I don't lose the whole plant. My observation with my Marcgravia Red Umbellata is that older leaves will lose thier red color, and as it grows, the newer growth will look more impressive. Your second week photo looks great in my opinion and if you are seeing any new growth, you should leave it alone. I've had issues moving my marcgravia around, and it does not seem to like it. Your piece can likely be saved. If it were me I'd toss it in my grow out bin for a while to recover, or leave it alone in the original spot where it seemed to be doing well. I've had cuttings take a month or more to start putting out new leaves.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I feel your pain, I love this plant but every time I get it...it dies!! I stopped trying because I'm too cheap. I'm looking forward to hearing what others say about getting it to grow though.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Marcgravias are terrestrial, so in my experience they need some roots in soil in most cases. They also aren’t particularly fast and take quite a while to establish. I would leave it where it is for at least six months, as long as it’s not losing more leaves it should start growing eventually.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

mikestra said:


> By no means would I say I'm experienced with marcgravia, as I've murdered my fair share of it. I will share some of my observations, since I was finally able to get a few species to take hold and start growing. First off, I toss all my new plants into a clear, sealed Sterilite bin lined with moist sphagnum moss. I almost never water it (maybe twice a month). I just set potted plants in the bin to establish themselves and anything unpotted gets set directly on the sphagnum moss. This lets me take cuttings to use when planting my vivs, so I don't lose the whole plant. My observation with my Marcgravia Red Umbellata is that older leaves will lose thier red color, and as it grows, the newer growth will look more impressive. Your second week photo looks great in my opinion and if you are seeing any new growth, you should leave it alone. I've had issues moving my marcgravia around, and it does not seem to like it. Your piece can likely be saved. If it were me I'd toss it in my grow out bin for a while to recover, or leave it alone in the original spot where it seemed to be doing well. I've had cuttings take a month or more to start putting out new leaves.


I'd like to see more about the grow bin that you have going. I've thought about making a 75g fishtank grow out.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are what mine look like:


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Here are what mine look like:
> 
> View attachment 299848
> View attachment 299849
> View attachment 299850


Do you heat the bins?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ethan'z said:


> Do you heat the bins?


No. They're at room temperature, which in my house is 65-71F in the winter / spring/ fall


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's my bin setup. No heat. My basement stays just under 70 degrees year round. I've never had issues getting cuttings to root in a bin setup like this. It stays very humid and doesn't need watered all that often.


----------



## Ethan'z (May 21, 2021)

Update. New growth going strong.


----------

